# anyone from Poland went through surrogacy on Ukraine?



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,
I am from Poland, and looking for need information about people who went succesfully through surrogacy program.
As I have Ahermans syndrome of high intensity, the surrogacy become the only way for a baby for me.
I found out a lot of information about Ukrainian clinics and agencies, but as you know how many posts and how many different opinions you can find.
If anyone knows how to do it succesfully and would be so kind to help me, would appreciate a lot.
As in Poland we do not have legal regulations about surrogacy none wants to speak about that.
I don't want to have a baby, which couldn't get the citizenship of Poland and come with me home.
Could anyone help with informations?
K


----------

